# CobraInk Pigmented ink for ET-15000



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

I bought some pigmented ink from CobraInk for my ET-15000 and had a few issues

1. After setting up printer, heads needed a deep cleaning, this is a brand new sealed in box printer.
2. Colors look super dark
3. Yellow ink was watery compared to the other colors.

CobraInk said they have no profile for the pigmented ink on the ET-15000, but does the exact model matter, shouldn't the profile for the pigmented ink be the same across all printers with the same print head?

Is the pigmented ink the cause for the deep cleaning being needed or is this normal with Epson printers? My ET-2720 did not need it and my SC-F570 only need to do a simple head cleaning.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I've run Cobra pigment in my WF7210 without major issue. But that was their older ink that came with profiles. If you look on their site, I bet they have a profile available for other printer models (it is like that for their profile-free sub ink). So trying the available profile might be worth a try. I do that with their profile-free sub ink.

Note, though I create my art in CoreDRAW, I get better color after exporting to PNG and printing via PhotoShop with the previously mentioned profile. (It's possible I'm doing something wrong/stupid with the CorelDRAW print setup, but I more or less know what I'm doing.)

It needs cleanings because it isn't giving a good nozzle check? Unless it just has air in the ink lines, I wouldn't think it should be having problems like that, unless it has sat unused with ink in it for over a week. I don't have an ET-15000, so no direct experience. I use a head cleaning kit if regular head cleanings don't resolve an issue. Of course, all these ET printers suck a lot of ink to charge the lines at initialization, but the other printers you mentioned would have done that too.


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

NoXid said:


> I've run Cobra pigment in my WF7210 without major issue. But that was their older ink that came with profiles. If you look on their site, I bet they have a profile available for other printer models (it is like that for their profile-free sub ink). So trying the available profile might be worth a try. I do that with their profile-free sub ink.
> 
> Note, though I create my art in CoreDRAW, I get better color after exporting to PNG and printing via PhotoShop with the previously mentioned profile. (It's possible I'm doing something wrong/stupid with the CorelDRAW print setup, but I more or less know what I'm doing.)
> 
> It needs cleanings because it isn't giving a good nozzle check? Unless it just has air in the ink lines, I wouldn't think it should be having problems like that, unless it has sat unused with ink in it for over a week. I don't have an ET-15000, so no direct experience. I use a head cleaning kit if regular head cleanings don't resolve an issue. Of course, all these ET printers suck a lot of ink to charge the lines at initialization, but the other printers you mentioned would have done that too.


Cobra emailed me and said the default Epson profile should work. I use Corel Draw and print from it, I am going to try and export to png and print through Paint Shop Pro and see is there is any difference when printing. I am mostly clueless on a lot of this so it is most likely something I am doing wrong.

Air in the lines may be a possible explanation. My F-570 setup turned the printer on and guided you through the ink setup, so I tried to do the ET-15000 the same way and at first started it with no ink.


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

JazzBlueRT said:


> Cobra emailed me and said the default Epson profile should work. I use Corel Draw and print from it, I am going to try and export to png and print through Paint Shop Pro and see is there is any difference when printing. I am mostly clueless on a lot of this so it is most likely something I am doing wrong.
> 
> Air in the lines may be a possible explanation. My F-570 setup turned the printer on and guided you through the ink setup, so I tried to do the ET-15000 the same way and at first started it with no ink.


Hi,
Don't mean to butt in but I also use the Cobra inks with the bulk system on my Epson WF-7210. All graphics are done using Paint Shop Pro 7 and I've had no problems using the Cobra inks.

I print t's and such plus stickers (up to 14" long) using the PSP 7 and the Epson. No problems, good color matching to the original ads and finally figured out how to setup the Epson for the 12x17" inkjet vinyl I print on.


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

toonsign said:


> Hi,
> Don't mean to butt in but I also use the Cobra inks with the bulk system on my Epson WF-7210. All graphics are done using Paint Shop Pro 7 and I've had no problems using the Cobra inks.
> 
> I print t's and such plus stickers (up to 14" long) using the PSP 7 and the Epson. No problems, good color matching to the original ads and finally figured out how to setup the Epson for the 12x17" inkjet vinyl I print on.


Will be able to do some testing this weekend. I have PSP 2021, Corel Draw and Corel Photo Paint. Gonna try printing the bitmaps instead of the Corel Draw files which also seem to take a long time to spool. .


----------

